# Where Did You Mount Lcd Tv In 27rsds?



## Albertabound (Jul 24, 2007)

I cannot find a convenient place to mount TV. I purchased a wall swing bracket to mount on side of cupboards above sink but the rear slide will interfere with it when closed and TV cannot be taken off easily.
Anyone have pics etc of where they mounted their TV?
thanks
Harry


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Here ya go...
I don't think the slide will be a problem.



















The rest are in the gallery... this one was done by Z-family.
hope it helps! there are others too, that have done this.

MaeJae


----------



## Diver Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

We mounted ours in the same location on the end of the cabinet with a 1/2" plywood backer inside the cabinet.
We got our mount a Peerless LCS-KLA from Best Price mounts online for $42 including shipping.
I am leery of leaving the tv on the mount while traveling so I remove 1 bolt from the end of the swing arm and store the tv in the original box.
The mount folds flat against the cab. and the slide closes fine.
Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Albertabound (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you remove tv for travel?
thanks
Harry



Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the same mount as Doxie and I remove mine for travel. I just unscrew the middle thumb bolt and place the TV on a front bunk. I glued the little washer onto the thumb bolt so I wouldn't lose it. Of course, I then took a different thumb bolt off once by mistake and lost that washer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> I have the same mount as Doxie and I remove mine for travel. I just unscrew the middle thumb bolt and place the TV on a front bunk. I glued the little washer onto the thumb bolt so I wouldn't lose it. Of course, I then took a different thumb bolt off once by mistake and lost that washer.


Ditto, exactly what Moosegut said. Remove the thumb bolt, it's very easy and quick. I lay the tv under the blankets on the bed and tuck it in with a pillow on top


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We mounted ours in the same place. Found a bracket at Walmart, Model # ELDJ-02, that works great. It looks the same, but the difference is, it slides onto the mounting bracket on the cabinet. Real easy to remove, just slides on and clicks, push fastener back, and slides right off. Put the tv on the rear slide and your ready to go. Great for viewing from rear slide to dinette. Would post pics, but hard-drive crashed with the pics.









Mike


----------

